
Project Trident Ditches BSD for Linux - jrepinc
https://itsfoss.com/bsd-project-trident-linux/
======
zxter
BSD is mostly overcautious about security that leaves it behind others
hardwarewise and softwarewise. For some people that is ok, (who has old but
enough hardware or needs to run good enough and settled down software) for
others this might be a deal breaker like this case apparently.

